

Hailo Re-Thunk - chuhnk
https://medium.com/@robwinters/hailo-re-thunk-4a640a4e8870

======
bgruber
i've been rooting for hailo, but in new york, the experience i've had the last
3 times i've tried to use it has been that despite an initial promise with a
time estimate, they were unable to actually get me a car. sadly, no redesign
is really going to address that.

~~~
juliendsv-mbm
That's why Hailo is stopping in North America, if you try the app in Dublin or
London you should have a much better experience.

~~~
wingerlang
> "That's why Hailo is stopping in North America"

Why, exactly?

~~~
objclxt
They can't compete against Uber and Lyft, at least so they claim.

[http://mashable.com/2014/10/14/hailo-leaves-north-
america/](http://mashable.com/2014/10/14/hailo-leaves-north-america/)

~~~
viscanti
They're almost three years behind Uber in thinking about "car choices other
than taxi". It's tough to compete when you miss such an important detail.

